# Oktoberfest 2018



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

I realize it is early, but it's never too early to be thinking about the next ED. My lease will be up and will plan for my 3rd ED during Oktoberfest 2018 as I have done with my past 2. Is there anyone else that is planning ED during Oktoberfest in 2018? If so, maybe we can plan a meet and reserve a table in one of the tents. I know you usually have to reserve tickets for a tent in January.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

I love your thinking!! Too bad I just did my 3rd Oktoberfest/ED in September and next one will be in 2020.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

We missed Oktoberfest by a few weeks for our 440xi vert ED, but are thinking about ED #18 next year to replace our 550xi with a new M5. I have a few connections at Augustiner and Winzerer for tent seating; are you thinking about one of the big tents or many smaller ones?


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

dkreidel said:


> We missed Oktoberfest by a few weeks for our 440xi vert ED, but are thinking about ED #18 next year to replace our 550xi with a new M5. I have a few connections at Augustiner and Winzerer for tent seating; are you thinking about one of the big tents or many smaller ones?


It really does not matter. I had someone helping me with this, but it seems you have to have a large group to reserve tickets.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm also not going to be able to do another ED until 2020, but we miss Munich so much that I'm already booked for Ofest 2018. My wife and I will be staying on Schillerstraße, arriving the morning of Weds 9/26 and flying out the morning of Monday 10/1.

There is only 2 of us, and it's our first Ofest. I didn't think you could reserve a table very easy, but I'm game. Maybe you could sneak us into the premium lounge. :thumbup:

Mark



pawarrant said:


> I realize it is early, but it's never too early to be thinking about the next ED. My lease will be up and will plan for my 3rd ED during Oktoberfest 2018 as I have done with my past 2. Is there anyone else that is planning ED during Oktoberfest in 2018? If so, maybe we can plan a meet and reserve a table in one of the tents. I know you usually have to reserve tickets for a tent in January.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

mconley3 said:


> I'm also not going to be able to do another ED until 2020, but we miss Munich so much that I'm already booked for Ofest 2018. My wife and I will be staying on Schillerstraße, arriving the morning of Weds 9/26 and flying out the morning of Monday 10/1.
> 
> There is only 2 of us, and it's our first Ofest. I didn't think you could reserve a table very easy, but I'm game. Maybe you could sneak us into the premium lounge. :thumbup:
> 
> Mark


There are a couple people on this forum that have connections to get tickets. Usually January you can get them. I will be there for my delivery on the first weekend of Oktoberfest, so I will be going on September 22 or 23.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks,
Sorry we will miss you. I may follow up in January, not sure 2 people need to worry about reservations, but there is a possibility two of my friends will also be there. A Saturday night reservation, in one of the big tents, for 4 may be necessary.



pawarrant said:


> There are a couple people on this forum that have connections to get tickets. Usually January you can get them. I will be there for my delivery on the first weekend of Oktoberfest, so I will be going on September 22 or 23.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

pawarrant said:


> There are a couple people on this forum that have connections to get tickets. Usually January you can get them. I will be there for my delivery on the first weekend of Oktoberfest, so I will be going on September 22 or 23.


In my experience, you can get a table for the afternoon, but never at night without connections. That being said, there are plenty of tents that you can go to in the am and stay as long as you'd like. That is what we did. There are no minimums to spend either. We went through the table requests as soon as was available without luck for an evening reservation.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

ChicagoBigHouse said:


> In my experience, you can get a table for the afternoon, but never at night without connections. That being said, there are plenty of tents that you can go to in the am and stay as long as you'd like. That is what we did. There are no minimums to spend either. We went through the table requests as soon as was available without luck for an evening reservation.


The middle Saturday this past Oktoberfest was mayhem as the main tents were closed to non-reservations and no one was let in including the outside tables it was so packed. Opening weekend Saturday is also bad to find a open table. I have been to Oktoberfest 3 x ( 1 opening weekend and 2 x middle weekends), I highly suggest getting reserved tickets for any Saturday, as next time for 2020 I will get tickets through one of the concierge services. This is what I mean by mayhem (attached photo)


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

Ibiza said:


> The middle Saturday this past Oktoberfest was mayhem as the main tents were closed to non-reservations and no one was let in including the outside tables it was so packed. Opening weekend Saturday is also bad to find a open table...


I was there for 2015 on the opening weekend and could not get in a tent without a reservation. I am planning ahead this time to ensure I get a ticket.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Ibiza said:


> The middle Saturday this past Oktoberfest was mayhem as the main tents were closed to non-reservations and no one was let in including the outside tables it was so packed. Opening weekend Saturday is also bad to find a open table. I have been to Oktoberfest 3 x ( 1 opening weekend and 2 x middle weekends), I highly suggest getting reserved tickets for any Saturday, as next time for 2020 I will get tickets through one of the concierge services. This is what I mean by mayhem (attached photo)


Looks like fun.

I'll pass.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll see what I can do for Saturday night at the Augustiner tent. :dunno:


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

For me or original poster?
:bigpimp:
I figured I would post for help in January sometime for the 29th(Sept). 
Keep me in mind.



dkreidel said:


> I'll see what I can do for Saturday night at the Augustiner tent. :dunno:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

If this works it will work for all 'festers.:thumbup:


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Popping this to the top, it's mid January. If anyone knows of Festers that can help secure reservations for Ofest, or there are any other ideas, please PM me or post here. I am looking for an evening reservation for 6 in one of the big tents on Sept 29th. Any help or contact info would be appreciated. 

Mark :bigpimp:


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

mconley3 said:


> Popping this to the top, it's mid January. If anyone knows of Festers that can help secure reservations for Ofest, or there are any other ideas, please PM me or post here. I am looking for an evening reservation for 6 in one of the big tents on Sept 29th. Any help or contact info would be appreciated.
> 
> Mark :bigpimp:


The member SculptedEscapes on here is helping me obtain mine. Reach out to him.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks pawarrant. But he is not taking PM's. Ping me if you have another way to contact him.


----------



## pawarrant (Jun 15, 2006)

mconley3 said:


> Thanks pawarrant. But he is not taking PM's. Ping me if you have another way to contact him.


Sent you a DM.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks pawarrant, just waiting for him to respond. In the mean time, lots of great info here.

https://www.bigboytravel.com/europe/germany/munich/oktoberfest/how-to-get-table-reservations/


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Alas, SculptedEscapes stopped responding to emails. The tent reservations online were pretty much nonexistent. I did a little searching and found someone that got me tickets to the Paulaner tent on Friday afternoon. I think they normally do full packages, but he was nice enough to sell me some tickets separately, I just had to take a bike tour of Munich as part of the deal. If everyone recalls, the bikers in Munich are quite aggressive. :bigpimp:

No guarantees, but Toby from BucketListEvents may be able to help.

https://www.mybucketlistevents.com/event/oktoberfest/

Mark


----------

